# market data for t-shirt sales, N America



## mgoldie (Sep 24, 2011)

hi there -- i'm putting together some market research for a business plan. does anyone have any more current market data broken down as follows:

- total t-shirt market for N. America (apparently $22B per year)
- what percentage of the market is for basics (blank t-shirts)
- what percentage of the market is for graphic printed t-shirts
- percentage of market for low, mid, high price points


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We just go to the local mall and watch people walk by for a few hours. Almost everyone has a decorated shirt.


----------

